# Tamiya's Aston Martin DBS completed



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Just got done with Tamiya's newest tool of the Aston Martin DBS. Great kit with a few niggles not often associated with Tamiya kits. Nothing I couldn't get through.
Exterior is Scalefinishes.com Morning Frost white(pearl)
Exterior is Floquil Tuscan thinned and airbrushed.
The rest of the kit is built right out of the box.
Here are a few indoor shots:




































More pictures can be found at my link for the ASTON MARTIN DBS

Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

another great build, Chris.
you certainly build up alot of exotics.

This Aston Martin looks terrific.
that white is really stunning.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A beautiful job on a beautiful car. The first 2 pics look like brochure shots! NICE!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't usually visit the car section, but I'm glad i did this time! That first shot is total showroom! Amazing!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, that first shot I woulda sworn was 1:1 in a studio. You do have exquisite taste in fine machinery.


----------

